# 300WSM winchestor XP3 ????



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Does anyone shoot this round out of the 300wsm? 150 gr bullet. Ballistics look awesome on paper. If anyone has experience with it, how did it perform on deer and on paper?? Thanxs much


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Put it this way, it is by far the best bullet, I have found. It performs on paper VERY tight groups, and very good at long range. AKA 400, 500 yards. I have yet to shoot it pas that range on paper.

On deer! :lol: Put it this way it knocks them down. I haven't found the bullet in one yet. I want to find one to see if it stays the way they say it does. I haven't found any pieces in a deer. The entrence and exit holes show that is stays togather well!

I also use these in my 270 WSM they also work awsome!

Now they need to make them for my .338!!


----------

